# 3 Mile Bridge



## kevinb (Jul 28, 2008)

Heading this week to the inlaws place on Pensacola Beach. I want to take the kids out on the boat for some action. I thought the 3 mile bridge would be a good place to start. I don't care what pulls on the line. Is there a certain part of the bridge or depth that is more productive? I was just going to drop a Gulp or dead bait on the bottom. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I usually go on the gulf breeze side. anywhere between 15-32 feet has been good. Wednesday night we went out and caught a couple ladyfish on shrimp. and cut them up into about 2" baits and hooked up with about 8 redfish in maybe 2 hours. but if you just want to catch fish. you can throw out some shrimp or cut squid and catch a ton of white trout and from my experience you can also catch a bunch of ladyfish this time of year but I think you should use a smaller weight for them because they stay higher in the water column. good luck!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto kevin, and if you can get baits in the water the first couple of hours of tide rippin' could help. Or troll some stretch 25s..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just be careful of the bridge rubble so you don't "donate" an anchor like many of us have done:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

R.I.P. my anchor :reallycrying:banghead


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Been hitting the bridge hard the last month, have seen all of the above mentioned, nice specs on pinfish too, even hitting plugs on an outgoing tide. We also managed to haul in 4 very nice mangrove snapper that wanted in on the pinfish buffet. They ranged from 17 in to 22 in.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Miami Matt (7/25/2009)*Been hitting the bridge hard the last month, have seen all of the above mentioned, nice specs on pinfish too, even hitting plugs on an outgoing tide. We also managed to haul in 4 very nice mangrove snapper that wanted in on the pinfish buffet. They ranged from 17 in to 22 in.


the black snappers r absolutely EVERYWHERE.. pick up some live shrimp n put em next to the rubble.. should get redfish, snappers, flounder, or trout on em


----------



## kevinb (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Hope to get out in the next day or so. What is the best site for tide tables?


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

How common is it to catch snapper (the good bid red ones  ) from around the bridge.


----------



## J&Dpontoonfishing (Apr 17, 2008)

if you are using the right stuff it is pretty common to hook up with a red at the three mile! And when the water gets cold, you can get a lot out there! Or at least we have had great luck in the past few years!


----------

